# create thumbnails from a video and tile into an image



## NapoleonWils0n (Feb 19, 2020)

create thumbnails from a video and tile into an image like a contact sheet or film strip

tile-thumbnails github






Note that you can use two different time unit formats: sexagesimal (HOURS:MM:SS.MILLISECONDS, as in 01:23:45.678), or in seconds.  If a fraction is used, such as 02:30.05, this is interpreted as “5 100ths of a second”, not as frame 5.  For instance, 02:30.5 would be 2 minutes, 30 seconds, and a half a second, which would be the same as using 150.5 in seconds.

script usage:


```
tile-thumbnails -i infile.(mp4|mkv|mov|m4v|webm) \
-s 00:00:00.000 -w 000 -t 0x0 -p 00 -m 00 -c color -o outfile.png
```

script options


```
tile-thumbnails -i infile.(mp4|mkv|mov|m4v|webm) \
-s 00:00:00.000 -w 000 -t 0x0 -p 00 -m 00 -c color -o outfile.png

-i infile.(mp4|mkv|mov|m4v|webm)
-s seek into the video file                : default 00:00:05
-w thumbnail width                         : 160
-t tile layout format width x height : 4x3 : default 4x3
-p padding between images                  : default 7
-m margin                                  : default 2
-c color = https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-utils.html#color-syntax : default black
-o outfile.png :optional agument
# if option not provided defaults to infile-name-tile-date-time.png
```

batch process videos and create thumbnails from the videos and tile into an image


```
find -s . -type f -name "*.mp4" -exec sh -c \
'tile-thumbails -i "${0}" -s 00:00:10 -w 200 -t 4x4 -p 7 -m 2 -c white' \
"{}" \;
```

ffmpeg colour syntax

ffmpeg wiki seeking


----------

